# 2500 tons of TRANE rooftops



## snapperhead (Apr 4, 2011)

back in 95 did this start-up while with TRANE,units were rigged on the weekends i did weekday work.hi end mall up in Westchester,New York took 3 weeks to do a filter change...and the only heat for the spaces was the lighting with in those spaces unit delievered 55F at 1.5" static pressure for the VAV systems installed by others..units dropped mechanical out at 50F doing economizing to cool the spaces with powered exhaust options on all the units.they were all curbed so you just step into the fan sections and eye level control work no morning warm-ups or night setbacks runs.


----------

